# SeaSonic S12II 520 Bronze 520W



## imrocking_since92 (Oct 17, 2011)

Hi guys,
I am planning to buy SeaSonic S12II 520 Bronze 520W
I just wana how if this smps for 3.5k??
or suggest a power supply of around 500watts.
Thnaks.


----------



## topgear (Oct 17, 2011)

^^ that's a great PSu you can grab for ~3.5k - here's two reviews 

Seasonic S12II Bronze 520 W Power Supply Review | Hardware Secrets
Seasonic S12 II Bronze 520W Review

just get this without a second thought


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 17, 2011)

Awesome PSU at 3.5K. Good VFM product. Grab one without any second thought if you need one.


----------



## rajnusker (Oct 17, 2011)

That's a Bronze rated 80+ PSU and more than anything its by Seasonic (OEM). In short, go for it.


----------



## imrocking_since92 (Oct 17, 2011)

oh my!! i just hope i find it in mumbai easily..


----------



## topgear (Oct 18, 2011)

^^ you can get this from here or any local shops 
TheITWares - One Stop for all Gizmos!SeaSonic S12II 520 Bronze 520W ATX12V V2.3 / EPS 12V V2.91 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC Power Supply


----------

